# 2014 International Toy Fair in Nuremberg, Germany



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

For the first time ever, MegaHobby is proud to be attending the 2014 International Toy Fair in Nurnberg, Germany. Little known to many in the American hobby industry, "Spielwarenmesse Nurnberg," as it is known here, is the largest toy fair in the world -- and a place where all of the movers and shakers of the hobby industry get together to show off new products, discuss ideas for the future, and chat about what we all love to do.

Over the next week, keep an eye on the MegaHobby Facebook Page and our MegaHobby blog to see exclusive photos and information about upcoming items, new companies, and more! If you have any questions about the fair or anything, post a question on our Facebook page or send an email to "[email protected]"


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool. Do keep us posted please


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Here is a link to the blog post for Day 1, where all of the pictures and information are posted:

http://megahobbyblog.blogspot.de/2014/01/megahobby-at-nuremberg-toy-fair-day-1.html

Enjoy!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Day 2 of our visit to the Nuremberg Toy Fair is now completed and posted on our blog! Included are updates from Round 2's King Kong and Alien Queen kits, some model railroading layouts, and items from Tamiya USA﻿ and Mamoli!

http://megahobbyblog.blogspot.com/2014/01/megahobby-at-nuremberg-toy-fair-day-2.html


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Day 3 of our Nuremberg Toy Fair visit included a tour of the Revell Germany booth and all of their new products coming in 2014!

http://megahobbyblog.blogspot.com/2014/01/megahobby-at-nuremberg-toy-fair-day-3.html


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I have designed several showrooms there for the past 10 years. It is a huge show!
:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sucks, none of the links are working for me. I keep getting a "this page is not responding" message. I'll go Google it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Your day 3 link is the same as day 1.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Day 4 of Nuremberg Toy Fair included some new item announcements from some of our biggest suppliers! 

http://megahobbyblog.blogspot.com/2014/02/megahobby-at-nuremberg-toy-fair-day-4.html


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

robiwon said:


> Sucks, none of the links are working for me. I keep getting a "this page is not responding" message. I'll go Google it.


Interesting, we've had some issues the last couple days with our blog, so it seems. Here is the link to the home page of the site:

http://megahobbyblog.blogspot.com

Maybe that works better than the specific links? Sorry they aren't working as they should, we're going to look into the issue and get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

home page link works much better! Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

These posts are very interesting. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aaaand the day 4 page locks up my computer with some kind of script that won't load.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

John P said:


> Aaaand the day 4 page locks up my computer with some kind of script that won't load.


Okay, I guess the consensus is we need to talk to Google to see why our blog isn't working. Thanks for bearing with us...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

All of the links are locking my computer. I cant get more than the first picture to load and then....stuck.....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

All the pages are loading fine with my computer- an old XP running Chrome. (8:35 CST 1/4)

Thanks for posting- great preview of things to come...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

They finally loaded for me this morning.


----------

